# Need software for Roland CAMM-1 pro Vinyl Cutter 48"



## phpatch (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi have a roland Camm-1 pro, (fairly older) I need software to run it. At one time I could make it run from Cutstudio, the software that stahl's supplies. but now it won't work, can I go anywhere and get the drivers for this older workhorse? I have cutstudio software for my roland 24", be great if it would just work with that, but I must need updated drivers...HELP. Wendy [email protected]


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

phpatch said:


> Hi have a roland Camm-1 pro, (fairly older) I need software to run it. At one time I could make it run from Cutstudio, the software that stahl's supplies. but now it won't work, can I go anywhere and get the drivers for this older workhorse? I have cutstudio software for my roland 24", be great if it would just work with that, but I must need updated drivers...HELP. Wendy [email protected]



Download the latest


----------



## phpatch (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm still hunting for software for the camm-pro...I can't read your post? do you know how I can get the correct drivers? thanks, wendy [email protected]


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

phpatch said:


> I'm still hunting for software for the camm-pro...I can't read your post? do you know how I can get the correct drivers? thanks, wendy [email protected]


Click on this: Download the latest

It will take you to the Roland site where you can pick which driver you want


----------



## phpatch (Jul 25, 2007)

it looks like the driver for camm-1 pro PNC 1860 is NOT available...as I scroll down the list...


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

phpatch said:


> it looks like the driver for camm-1 pro PNC 1860 is NOT available...as I scroll down the list...


 Try this page: Download Windows98/95

What windows are you running on your PC?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

phpatch said:


> it looks like the driver for camm-1 pro PNC 1860 is NOT available...as I scroll down the list...


This page if your running windows XP:
Download WindowsNT4.0

No Vista or Wondows 7 drivers I think


----------

